# Yuasa Precision Accu-Lock 6" Machinist Milling Machine Vise. Japan - $195 (san jose, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 29, 2020)

Yuasa Precision Accu-Lock 6" Machinist Milling Machine Vise. Japan -...
					

Model #550-603. Includes both the hard steel jaws and the soft aluminum jaws. Works great. Weighs...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm betting that is a top quality vise, very cheap.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 29, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I'm betting that is a top quality vise, very cheap.



Hence the post. I've never seen a Yuasa product that wasn't top notch.


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 29, 2020)

I have one of those vises, it is good.


----------

